# Points around the eyes



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a question.. Bianca has good points.. all of her pads on the bottom of her feet are black, her nose is dark black and has not faded due to "winter nose" she has lemoning on her ears and a spot on her back which can sometimes indicate good color....

Maybe i am missing something but I do not think she has the black around the eyes.. now the bad thing is, right now I cannot post a picture because I cannot access photobucket from work.. but lok at my signature pic and see if you can tell.. if not I will post more when i get home..


I know it doesnt matter.. I think she is cute just like she is.. Im just trying to figure out if im mistaken as to what the black around the eyes is.

janie


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Jan 15 2010, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873823


> I have a question.. Bianca has good points.. all of her pads on the bottom of her feet are black, her nose is dark black and has not faded due to "winter nose" she has lemoning on her ears and a spot on her back which can sometimes indicate good color....
> 
> Maybe i am missing something but I do not think she has the black around the eyes.. now the bad thing is, right now I cannot post a picture because I cannot access photobucket from work.. but lok at my signature pic and see if you can tell.. if not I will post more when i get home..
> 
> ...


i can never edit my own posts.. strange.. anyway I just realized for some reason my signature pic isnt showing.. my avatar is probably too small to tell.. I wont be home until late today.. maybe you could post pictures showing me what points look like on your dogs? on the eyes.

thank you


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If she hasn't been getting a lot of sun, the halos can fade while the nose and eye rims stay black. Have they always been pale? You can try giving her kelp and see if that improves the halos or just have her get some sun. Halos aren't mentioned in the standard so it's not a fault, it's just nicer to have those darker halos. Here is a thread with pics you can take a look at for comparison
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...50&hl=halos


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 15 2010, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873839


> If she hasn't been getting a lot of sun, the halos can fade while the nose and eye rims stay black. Have they always been pale? You can try giving her kelp and see if that improves the halos or just have her get some sun. Halos aren't mentioned in the standard so it's not a fault, it's just nicer to have those darker halos. Here is a thread with pics you can take a look at for comparison
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...50&hl=halos[/B]


yeah she has always been pale.. she will be 2 in april.. She doesnt go outside a lot.. from july of 08 til oct 09 we lived in an appt that was nasty outside with people not picking up their dog doo and stuff and i didnt want her outside in that.. 

I moved at the end of oct and of course with the winter she hasnt been outside.. Hopefully this summer she will be.. maybe those points will develop?


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 15 2010, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873839


> If she hasn't been getting a lot of sun, the halos can fade while the nose and eye rims stay black. Have they always been pale? You can try giving her kelp and see if that improves the halos or just have her get some sun. Halos aren't mentioned in the standard so it's not a fault, it's just nicer to have those darker halos. Here is a thread with pics you can take a look at for comparison
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...50&hl=halos[/B]


hey thanks for that thread.. that was definitely helpful and bianca has the eyeliner around her eyes but definitely does not have the halos.. 

i will see this summer when she is outside more if it develops.. if it doesnt its no biggie.. she is still my cutie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Different lines in Maltese have more pigment than other's. Some have a thinner liner that is only on the inside of the eye lids. Some have a thicker liner that is surrounding the eye lids. Some are dark and some are pale. You can also get different types of eyeliner in the same litter. Genetics are so fun to try to figure out. It's always a surprise. 

The face pigment is not inherited the same as the paw pigment. They are inherited by 2 different genes. I know this sounds crazy. You can have wonderful face pigment and the paws not fill in all the way. You can have crappy face pigment and have dark pads. I didn't believe this at first, but as time went on I realized it was true. 

Your girl has the most frequently seen type of eyeliner. She is a pretty girl. 

Tina


----------

